# Sewer Chemicals



## bmat1962 (Apr 23, 2005)

We just bought our 23 RS and took it out for our first trip and had a wonderful time







. We used the chemicals that were given to us by our dealer for that trip for the sewer odor and breakdown. Now I need to get some more and I started to look and realized there are a zillion types and brands out there.

What do you use and what would you stay away from? I appreciate your opinions...and thanks.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not loyal to a single brand. I buy what I find on sale. Right now it is dark blue stuff.

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Odorloss liquid in the bottle that has the little measuring cup in the top.

Congrats on the new trailer!!!!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, anyone heard of Happy Campers tank treatment? That "blue stuff" didn't mask my sewer odors this last weekend. It took almost all day to get the smell out. What was it?! Tank was supposedly empty and I dumped and added water and chemicals afterwards. Am I doing something wrong? No, I don't have a QF, either.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mswalt said:


> That "blue stuff" didn't mask my sewer odors this last weekend. Am I doing something wrong?[snapback]41392[/snapback]​


Mark,

Eat less TexMex.









Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the stuff I use is called "envirochem" or something like that. It is formaldahyde free, and does a fair job at managing odor. I also add a bit of calgon to each tank, and that helps too.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

And this from a guy who's offering free Chipotle!









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

They are all the same ... but make sure on top of the chemicals that you get some CALGON (do forum search) ... it will keep things from sticking to your walls ....


----------

